# I need some help on finding a see thru material for a fake pool



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

JoAnn fabric should have clear vinyl in a few weights, but I am not sure what width it comes in if you want to avoid a seam. It may also be too transparent for that application. You may have to dust it with clearcoat or a translucent white to get the projector to show on the surface.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dollar store shower curtain or painter's drop cloth (if you want something more filmy (it might not be as clear, more translucent).

The drop cloth might be better, since you could get 2-4 of them, and they are REALLY thin and easy to make look sort of full and can fluff them around a bit to look like water when lit up with a blue light.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Bubble wrap the kind with the big bubbles?


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I ended up trying to use a cheap shower curtain but had a hard time securing it to the pool. I gave up after a bit and just decided not to cover it. All in all I think it turned out pretty great ?


----------

